# WCG on Linux Boot Disk or Flash Drive



## Amdguy (Jan 27, 2010)

What do you think making a cd image of linux that already has WCG installed. Perhaps this will help some folks get more systems running. We can also make a bootable flash drive, buy a couple and distribute them for a small fee (whatever they are worth), that way folks don't have to go crazy looking for or buying hard drives, just some thoughts, let me know what you think.


----------



## 1freedude (Jan 27, 2010)

i like that, where would we grab the image?


----------



## Amdguy (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't have a solution or image yet, but i was hoping that some of the guru's here would be able to help. I'm going to look into this on the weekend, i'll try to configure something and install it on a virtual machine or something, does anyone have any input??? Is this a good idea?


----------



## RAMMIE (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't think the Flash Drive is a good idea.Probable wear out fast because of the writess.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2010)

I posted a thread a while back with a BOINC live CD, search through the threads I've started and you should be able to find it


----------



## Amdguy (Jan 29, 2010)

Will do.


----------

